# Sunday's Show and Tell...10/21/18



## jd56 (Oct 21, 2018)

Finally turned on the heat this week...see ya summer !!

Let's see what relics you've found from this past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 21, 2018)

bought a great original condition Goodyear Zeppelin pull toy 31" long with propellers.


----------



## vincev (Oct 21, 2018)

I finally got a white corvette thanks to @indiana dave .It is in need of TLC but it looks good overall.Needs a few original pieces put back on .the front fork darts are barely visable but have to live with any paint issues on these bikes............................................................


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2018)

Happy Sunday; post early, lets ride.
Yesterday, garage sailing with @Cory  I found this sign tucked behind some shtuff; "Howmuch?", "dollar"
I love finding things for $1


----------



## SimpleMan (Oct 21, 2018)

Wanted one of these since the first time I saw one hanging above the McDonald's drive-thru. They have been building new McDonald's all around our area and I was able to find one...funny how simple stuff makes you happy 



Didn't know I wanted one of these till it fell in my lap. A real barn find.  1947 American Moto-Scoot delivery scooter. Last licensed in 1948.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 21, 2018)

A few small things in the past week. 


 


 


 

 


 


 

 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 21, 2018)

Pick up some monark silver king parts!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2018)

Picked up a few things since the last time i posted.






































Had to go all the way up to the Pacific Northwest to finally get me one of these sweet reflectors. I was low on funds, but luckily the seller takes PayPal.


----------



## blincoe (Oct 21, 2018)

I finally got some of my stuff framed. I picked them up last night.

I bought a few things last weekend that I did not post.  Found some stuff on eBay as well that came Friday.


----------



## Kstone (Oct 21, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> bought a great original condition Goodyear Zeppelin pull toy 31" long with propellers.
> 
> View attachment 886891
> 
> ...



That is the COOLEST ever


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 21, 2018)

Picked up a few things over the last couple weeks.  Checked my mail this morning and the New Departure model C brake arm was in there.  Picked up this Simplex built 20" boys bike, such a cool fork and frame.  Saw this Wheel Craft badged 16" hard tire bike on cl and ZE52414 was nice enough to grab it for me until I could make it down the following weekend.  Any idea who made it?  Also grabbed these tail light lenses for my All American project.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 21, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Picked up a few things since the last time i posted.View attachment 886940
> 
> View attachment 886941
> 
> ...



Omg mike you didn't buy only a few things....looks like you bought a warehouse full of stuff lol!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 21, 2018)

This week's medicine , WWII DELTA parachute dropping light . Pretty cool switch, close's when torque from chute opening pulls on spring releasing spring steel tabs from under round cap  allowing  inside spring under battery to pull round cap to battery and close switch


----------



## izee2 (Oct 21, 2018)

Found this Mercury Badged lady. It should clean up great. And that springer set up!! I Couldn’t pass it up. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Oct 21, 2018)

I did find a few items yesterday





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## bike (Oct 21, 2018)

I once saw a 20" simplex at bucyrus for 400 orig- regret not buying it- double duty fork too cool! (see above)


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 21, 2018)

Found and re-bought a ‘72 Schwinn Heavy Duti I’d regretted selling 1-1/2 yrs ago. Saw it in the background of a CL ad photo and it turned out to be the same bike! - 300+ miles away. Glad to have it back; it’s just like the bike I had as a newspaper carrier in Jr High.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 21, 2018)

I had a great week myself topped it off today with a Rover motor type bike.  Lots of smalls.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 21, 2018)

Check this out, it’s a 1914-1915 - S S Parmelle Co out of Macon Georgia wholesale co who sold bicycles and sundries.  Great pictures... some in color, they had a bike called the Georgia and looks like an Indian motorcycle on the front page.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 21, 2018)

Didn’t buy much this week but I did make some progress on this Snell Special 30” wheel TALL frame. 
Fauber large Star chainwheel, sexyyyy


Noah Stutzman made up some 30” rims for me and I just came up with matching hubs and serviced them appropriately. Ready to build this bad boy! 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjkajecj (Oct 21, 2018)

Got a Colson tricycle, '36? and '41 Colson girls parts bikes.


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 21, 2018)

I buy things that suddenly appear at my door....this time it’s a over whelmingly huge personal stamp collection and huge stamp infomational books from a estate of a long time stamp dealer... yep I know ....stamp junk are in the dumpster I will probably make some $ on them ....I hope....but I just couldn’t resist them ..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm trying to sell stuff, but can't resist a 1949 Chevrolet book. this one is all about advertising, and that is what I collect.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 22, 2018)

I now own stock in the DELTA ELECTRIC COMPANY ....although it's worthless stock it's still cool .
I had to wait until today for the auction to end before i posted .

Also I want to give a huge thank you to Jason aka *raidingclosets* for always thinking of me whenever he finds anything DELTA related , this time it's this very cool and personal 1930'S - 40'S   business card from the Treasurer  of DELTA , D.D. Wellman.

  Here's the message i received from Jason yesterday -

Hey Russ,
Do you still live at the same address in Irvine? A friend found an old Delta business card in a relative’s desk who was an east coast industrialist that built heavy lifting equipment for lumber. This was the only thing Delta related but figured you might want it.....


                                                                                THANKS AGAIN JASON


----------



## Cheezer (Oct 22, 2018)

SimpleMan said:


> Wanted one of these since the first time I saw one hanging above the McDonald's drive-thru. They have been building new McDonald's all around our area and I was able to find one...funny how simple stuff makes you happy View attachment 886917
> 
> Didn't know I wanted one of these till it fell in my lap. A real barn find.  1947 American Moto-Scoot delivery scooter. Last licensed in 1948.
> View attachment 886920
> ...



that scooter is the coolest thing i've seen in a while.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 24, 2018)

This last Sunday I found a nice looking pair of vintage speakers in heavily built quality cabinets at goodwill. Last night I gave them a light sanding and rubbed in some linseed oil. I really did not need another pair of speakers, but could not pass up the $3.99 price tag.

I just hooked them up tonight, and they sound good to me.

I have not been able to identify them yet, but do to there weight, and thickness of the cabinets I suspect they may have once been something decent.













When I got them home, Neither mid-range worked, but when I took them apart, I was surprised to see a wire disconnected on both of them. I plugged it back in, and they both worked fine. I got them playing "Charlie Daniels Band" right now.

I had to bring all my plants in for the winter last week, so the room is a little congested with all the pots until I find time to move a few summer items out.


----------



## stoney (Oct 24, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> This last Sunday I found a nice looking pair of vintage speakers in heavily built quality cabinets at goodwill. Last night I gave them a light sanding and rubbed in some linseed oil. I really did not need another pair of speakers, but could not pass up the $3.99 price tag.
> 
> I just hooked them up tonight, and they sound good to me.
> 
> ...




Well done find. Teakwood?


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 24, 2018)

stoney said:


> Well done find. Teakwood?




I'm thinking walnut. My cameras flash lightened up the tone of the wood a bit.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 24, 2018)

I also found these in the 2$ sun-glass section. I thought they were jewelers glasses, but they ended up being doctors / surgeons glasses.










Being Far sighted myself I though I could use them to read small makers marks on various items. They focus good, so they will work well for that purpose.


----------



## stoney (Oct 24, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> I'm thinking walnut. My cameras flash lightened up the tone of the wood a bit.




Your probably right.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 24, 2018)

After a little more research, I'm getting hits on CTS and Utah Drivers. I have not found a similar looking model cabinet yet. I"m guessing early 70's era. The cabinets are filled with what looks like fiberglass insulation, and are a Acoustic Suspension design.







I'm enjoying them whatever they are.


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 11, 2019)

Got this today...


----------



## tech549 (Aug 11, 2019)

Picked up an accessory for my 35 Westfield motorbike.





Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## John (Aug 11, 2019)

Did you get it a year ago?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> Got this today...
> 
> View attachment 1045382





tech549 said:


> Picked up an accessory for my 35 Westfield motorbike.View attachment 1045391View attachment 1045392
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Aug 11, 2019)

I think you have the wrong week.lol


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 11, 2019)

I got the SK M1 from a *very* nice fellow CABER... it showed up Friday, but I didn't get the time to open it and put it together until today.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 12, 2019)

John said:


> Did you get it a year ago?[/Q  no I got it Friday morning.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 12, 2019)

vincev said:


> I think you have the wrong week.lol



why would you say that vince?


----------



## John (Aug 12, 2019)

tech549 said:


> why would you say that vince?




Sunday's Show and Tell...10/21/18

it is 2019


----------



## tech549 (Aug 12, 2019)

John said:


> Sunday's Show and Tell...10/21/18
> 
> it is 2019



oh ok ,used my phone didn't see that!! lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 12, 2019)

This is a thread from Oct 24...2018

@Balloonatic


----------

